
Toshiba Touts Algorithm That’s Faster Than a Supercomputer - vo2maxer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-16/toshiba-says-it-built-an-algo-that-s-faster-than-a-supercomputer
======
zyang
What if you run the algorithm on a supercomputer...

~~~
inasio
It's more a QUBO solver (ala D-Wave) that can be efficiently parallelized on
GPUs, they were able to "solve" a QUBO with 100K variables on 8 GPUs [1],
where before people had solved at most problems with 10K variables.

[1] [https://phys.org/news/2019-04-toshiba-breakthrough-
algorithm...](https://phys.org/news/2019-04-toshiba-breakthrough-algorithm-
world-fastest.html)

~~~
anfractuosity
Also [https://www.toshiba-sol.co.jp/en/pro/sbm/sbm.htm](https://www.toshiba-
sol.co.jp/en/pro/sbm/sbm.htm) seems to give a link where you can play with it
via AWS as far as I can tell.

------
latenightcoding
Companies manufacturing these type of machines get away with these insane
claims by benchmarking probabilistic algorithms against exact solvers.

~~~
_bxg1
Technically you could say that about the entire field of machine-learning.
That doesn't mean it isn't hugely useful.

------
vo2maxer
For a gentler title and more information: Combinatorial optimization by
simulating adiabatic bifurcations in nonlinear Hamiltonian systems

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/4/eaav2372.full](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/4/eaav2372.full)

------
et2o
Toyota Touts Chemical that’s Faster than Automobile

------
swebs
What's that rule that states that the media never knows what its talking
about, but you only notice when they're reporting on a field you're very
familiar with?

------
kyle-rb
>a desktop PC algorithm that crunches market data faster than today’s most
advanced supercomputers

It sounds like by "desktop PC algorithm" they mean a classical algorithm that
can run on classical computers, and by "advanced supercomputers" they mean a
quantum algorithm running on quantum computers.

~~~
msla
I think you're imputing more meaning to their article than it possesses.

Just let the nice word-noise wash over you, and acknowledge that Bloomberg
publishes lightly-edited press releases.

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Another Goto.

Would be funny if he'd be related to:

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazushige_Goto](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazushige_Goto)

But probably not. Is a common surename there.

------
m3kw9
The algorithm is physical now?

------
tus88
SpaceX just announced a new rocket engine that is more powerful than Boeing!

------
_bxg1
Interesting subject matter, but I have to say, "Algorithm That's Faster Than a
Supercomputer" is one of the dumbest headlines I've seen in a while

~~~
AnimalMuppet
"Category error" is the term for this, I believe.

